# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Κοινά  καναρινάκια

## mirsini_st

Λοιπον ανταλλασω δυο κοινα καναρινακια απο την πρωτη γεννα του μοναδικου ζευγαριου μου...με 2 κοινα η μη καναρινακια για να μπορεσω να κρατησω ζευγαρακια για του χρονου...Το φυλλο στα δικα μου δεν εχει φανει ακομα ,δεν εχουν δαχτυλιδι ,γεννηθηκαν 26/03 κ δε με πειραζει οτι φυλλο και αν ειναι τα δικα σας...


Συντομα θα σας βαλω και φωτογραφιες

----------


## mirsini_st

Για  την ωρα εχετε 3 επιλογες

1)








2)







3)

----------


## johnrider

στείλε μου  προσωπικό μήνυμα το τηλέφωνο σου να μιλήσουμε έχω μικρά κοινά είναι ακόμα στην φωλια γεννήθηκαν 10/4  και μένουμε κοντά σχετικά και είναι και ολόιδια στο χρώμα και έχεις και επιλογή ποια θα πάρεις.

----------


## mirsini_st

οκ σου στελνω πμ

----------


## ktistis

Μυρσίνη είναι μεγαλωμένα από τους γονείς τους?

----------


## mirsini_st

Τα μεγαλωσαν οι γονεις αλλα τα ταιζα κ εγω μια φορα τη μερα,καθε νυχτα συγκεκριμενα για να με μαθουν κ να μη με φοβουνται...Το μονο απο τα 5 αυτης της γεννας που  το μεγαλωσα μονη μου θα το κρατησω   :Happy:

----------


## mirsini_st

Άλλος κανείς?

----------


## petra

αρε Μυρσινη εισαι λιγο μακρια θα καναμε την ανταλλαγη μαζι!!!!

----------


## katerinaki

ΑΑΑΑ! Είχα και εγώ 1 σαν αυτά πιο παλιά αλλά κάτι μου το έφαγε!

----------


## Antigoni87

Μυρσίνη μου, εκτός του ότι είναι πανέμορφα.. (κάτι μου θυμίζουν  :winky:  ), εγώ θα μπορούσα να σου χαρίσω ένα από τα 2 μικρά της προχτεσινής μου γέννας  :Happy: . Το ένα είναι ακόμη ροζ και το άλλο σκούρο! Νεογέννητα βλέπεις...!
Δε θα ήθελα αντάλλαγμα γιατί μπορώ να έχω πολύ λίγα πουλάκια, αλλά αν τυχόν δεν έχεις βρει ή θέλεις έξτρα πουλάκι, εδώ είμαστε. Σε εμπιστεύομαι απόλυτα γιατί η Κανέλα μου δε μπορούσε να πάει σε καλύτερα χέρια! Τα ξαναλέμε εν καιρώ λοιπόν, να μου πεις αν θέλεις!

----------


## mirsini_st

Αντιγονακι μου ευχαριστω πολυ...θα το σκεφτω...Θα προτιμουσα να  βρω πουλακι που να μην εχει συγγενεια με  τα δικα μου....Εννοω ειτε να  ανταλλαξω  τα δικα μου  ειτε να μου χαρισει καποιος καποιο και να χαρισω εγω τα δικα μου...

----------


## mirsini_st

κανεις???

----------


## ninos

καλησπέρα Μυρσίνη. 

Είναι σχετικά νωρίς για ανταλλαγές για όσους βγάλαν νεοσσούς τον προηγούμενο μήνα. Λίγο υπομονή και σίγουρα θα βρεθεί κάποιος, άλλωστε όσο περνά ο καιρός τόσο πολλαπλασιάζονται οι νεοσσοί του φόρουμ. 

Εγώ πάντως θα σε έχω στο νου μου όταν καταλήξω πόσα θα κρατήσω, τι φύλλο έχουν κτλ κτλ.. Αλλά όλα αυτά θα πάρουν πάνω απο μήνα  :Happy:

----------


## mirsini_st

ευχαριστω!ξερω πως ειναι  νωρις απλα με βλεπεις λιγο βιαστικη γιατι θα θελα να δωρισω 1 ζευγαρακι στον ανθρωπο που μου χαρισε τα πρωτα μου καναρινακια ο οποιος μενει στη Συρο ( και θα παω εκει σε καμια βδομαδα-ε δε με παιρνει να ξαναπαω μετα ουτε θελω να του τα στειλω με το πλοιο) γιατι φετος το χειμωνα εμεινε για πρωτη φορα χωρις πουλακια και στεναχωρηθηκε παρα πολυ...ε δε θελω να του δωσω δυο δικα μου γιατι ειναι αδελφακια...

----------


## serafeim

εγω μυρσινη μπορω να σου δοσω το ενα γιατι τα αλλα τα εχω ταξη.. αλλα το εχουν ξεπουπουλιασει ελαχιστα διπλα στα ματυα του πολυ πολυ λιγο...

----------


## mirsini_st

serafeim μου αν κατεβεις αθηνα να μου στειλεις μηνυμα να με ενημερωσεις...για να δουμε ...ισως ως τοτε να βρει....αν κ ειναι πολλα που 8ελω να ανταλλαξω

----------


## mirsini_st

εξακολουθω να θελω να ανταλλαξω 2   απο τα μικρα μου με  2 καναρινακια  για να μην εχω μονο απο τους ιδιους γονεις...

----------

